# Computers specs checking through network



## channel15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi guys, can someone help me what to use or to do to check the specs of every single computers in the network, my computer is connected to the switches and the other computers is also connected, i needed to check their system units specs. 

IF someone knows an application (except remote applications) that can help me with this plsss post it or message me :thumb:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I would suggest looking at one of these tools:
Network Inventory - Software Inventory Management for Windows Networks
Network Management | Free Network Management Software | Spiceworks
https://www.manageengine.com/products/desktop-central/software-hardware-inventory.html


----------

